

Social experiment Tjetter, created in 48 hours. - tjit
http://www.tjetter.com
We built this site using off-the-shelf technology in under a day (because we thought it would be fun). Spent another day to add some weird/strange/uncanny features. Now it needs some people to take it for a spin! Comments appreciated.
======
tirrellp
I recently went here. It is amusing. Everyone I tried to speak to spoke Dutch.
Ik sprek een kliene beetje nederlands, but every conversation went the same:
<translated from dutch> S1: hai me: hello S1: A/S/L ? me: 32, male, US <this
stranger has left the chatroom>

It reminds me of IRC back in 96. Strangely addicting though, because even
though I didnt get any meaningful conversation, I couldnt stop attempting to
initiate conversations.

